# young female rabbit diarrhea ?



## Snails_loved (Aug 9, 2009)

hey 
got 1 white part bred lion head bred her my self.
keeping her for breeding.
i noticed she wasnt excited to see me when i came in to feed all the animals and i picked her up and all her back legs, bum and tail was covered in diarrhea?

i managed to clean her up. she was acting normal what so ever. very slow wasnt eating. so i seperated her and gave her some water she are a few strands of grass ( all i could get her to eat) gave her more water though out the day and kept cleaning her up.
and next day ( today) she picked up a little bit in the morning she ate a little carrot and some more grass and gave her more water. by this afternoon she is slowly hopping around eating grass and her mix on her own but still not right, and no diarrhea.

there where 3 other rabbits in with her, all are fine,

no change in diet routine etc etc. any clue on why she was like this???

i hope she makes as much progress tomorrow as she did today!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

first things first, i am sorry but you should NOT breed cross breeds there are enough badly bred animals out there
if you really want to breed i would advise getting quality breeding stock from good breeders whom you know the genetic background of and you know what traits they are likely to pass on

i would advise getting her to a vet to get her checked out if she has been acting unwell for so long

if the diariah comes back you need to give her a hay only diet until it clears up, how much pellets do you feed her on a daily basis? how much veg? and how much hay?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

please take her straight to the vets she needs subcutaneous fluids

stop giving her veg!!!!

reduce her pellet/mixed food

just give her plenty of fresh hay


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2011)

Personally I would get her to the vets, diarrhea is very bad in rabbits 
How much has she eaten in the last couple of days?
You should have taken her when this started if I'm honest.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Personally if she were mine I would be calling emergency vet for advice and if they said they wanted to see her, I'd be in the car NOW and off to emergency surgery. Small animals can dehydrate quickly, so she might need some electrolyte drinks, vet will advise you. Please call now.

I also agree, please do not breed, rabbits of all descriptions are ten a penny in the UK, rescues are full of them, too many to even take in 

If you must do it, take advice form breed clubs. Hope she is okay, but please get EXPERT advice NOW for her. Tomorrow might be too late


----------



## Sweetheart (Dec 19, 2010)

Yeah its not good to have a bun with that, my first bun Mr. Belle had diarrhea right before he passed so I would get her looked at ASAP.


----------



## Snails_loved (Aug 9, 2009)

okay no need to go flying in all aggressive. i worked at a vets for two years, every rabbit but 1 went in died( apart from just the check ups/ claw clips), most probably because of stress with the dogs barking and all the noise. also i rang the vet and they said aslong as the rabbit is eating and drinking several times a day and isnt dehydrated, there is nothing more they can do.

she is much better now and eating its food on her own and hopping around and normal poo. if she is stable for the next week, she can go back with her friends.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2011)

Snails_loved said:


> okay no need to go flying in all aggressive. i worked at a vets for two years, every rabbit but 1 went in died( apart from just the check ups/ claw clips), most probably because of stress with the dogs barking and all the noise. also i rang the vet and they said aslong as the rabbit is eating and drinking several times a day and isnt dehydrated, there is nothing more they can do.
> 
> she is much better now and eating its food on her own and hopping around and normal poo. if she is stable for the next week, she can go back with her friends.


Personally I'd find another vets then, at my vets they see several rabbits a day and strangely enough none die unless they are beyond help.
No one was being aggressive, you asked for advice and we all gave you the best advice for your rabbit


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Snails_loved said:


> okay no need to go flying in all aggressive. i worked at a vets for two years, every rabbit but 1 went in died( apart from just the check ups/ claw clips), most probably because of stress with the dogs barking and all the noise. also i rang the vet and they said aslong as the rabbit is eating and drinking several times a day and isnt dehydrated, there is nothing more they can do.
> 
> she is much better now and eating its food on her own and hopping around and normal poo. if she is stable for the next week, she can go back with her friends.


if that was the case i would avoid the vet you worked at!

that is defiantly not normal


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

I think the only problem here is that you have fed her veg. I dont know how old she is but if she is less than 6 months old I wouldnt recommend it. If the loose stools have stopped and she seems to have picked up I dont think the vets is necessary.


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

Diarrhoea is definately a vets trip.

It could be anything, maybe even coccidia (highly contagious)

I would change your vet. I have had over 200 rabbits go to my vet, and none have died of stress


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Snails_loved said:


> okay no need to go flying in all aggressive. i worked at a vets for two years, every rabbit but 1 went in died( apart from just the check ups/ claw clips), most probably because of stress with the dogs barking and all the noise. also i rang the vet and they said aslong as the rabbit is eating and drinking several times a day and isnt dehydrated, there is nothing more they can do.
> 
> she is much better now and eating its food on her own and hopping around and normal poo. if she is stable for the next week, she can go back with her friends.


ive never heard such nonsense tbh, over the years ive had quite a few rabbits always took them to the vet when they were ill and i can honestly say we and Never lost one.....it was probably down to poor veterinary treatment not stress!

but as you have so many small pets it would be a good idea to get in some entrodex its excellent if pets are off colour, but just to add its not a substitute for a vet!...Pet Drugs Online: Entrodex Probiotic


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

I agree that she should have gone to the vets in the first place, diarrhoea is very serious in rabbits and not eating alone can kill a bunny. To wait a day while a the rabbit isn't eating and has the runs shows a serious lack of care for the animal. If you think going to a vet is so stressful then you should have paid for a callout. 

I suggest you change vet if they lose the majority of their patients. I can't believe they said there's nothing they can do - that shows that they really don't know how to care for rabbits. 

If you're going to be breeding rabbits (which I don't agree with but there's no need to go in to it) then you should really do some basic research in to their care - If a rabbit has a dicky tummy the absolute last thing you should do is feed veg and as a breeder you should REALLY know that.


----------

